
Megaupload Assisted U.S. Prosecution of Smaller File-Sharing Service (2012) - a_ayalur
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2012/11/megaupload-investigation-roots/
======
johnnymonster
This whole thing is making the FBI look like a bunch of clowns...

~~~
robotmay
I know a few people who have worked with them (not naming names), and they all
agree that the FBI are nowhere near as slick as the media makes them out to
be.

------
rhizome
Yes, this is the source of their current troubles: being told to hold on to
the evidence from that case.

EDIT: in -> from

~~~
pyre
Well, the files that they were told to hold on to _were_ a majority of the
claimed files (something like 35/37, IIRC) when the DoJ went after him.

------
appleflaxen
But if you get a subpoena, you have no choice in the matter. I don't know the
facts in this Megaupload/Ninja Video case, but this is hardly the revelation
that Wired wants (?) to make it.

------
aluhut
It is always "history repeating" with Kim Kimble.

------
weedweed
Testdownload:

[https://mega.co.nz/#!h1IjjJRR!dv9lRUyCCmbkZ9drqnrw_y3GWYUPXS...](https://mega.co.nz/#!h1IjjJRR!dv9lRUyCCmbkZ9drqnrw_y3GWYUPXSSdm8N4Fbyhrxw)

Screen:

<http://i.imgur.com/4YrRPpO.jpg>

